#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Интересно, а здоровое мясоедение бывает?

## Neroli

Интересно, а здоровое мясоедение бывает?

----------


## Тала

> Интересно, а здоровое мясоедение бывает?


Ну если вы помимо мяса будете есть много сырых овощей и фруктов, а мясо предпочтительно в вареном виде, а не в жареном, и желательно все же в большей степени рыбу, а не мясо, то, наверное это  и будет здоровое мясоедение. Хотя в настоящее время даже врачи-онкологи утверждают, что мясо, особенно в жаренном виде - одна из осоновных причин рака кишечника. Мой свекор, как раз ярый мясоед всю свою предыдущую жизнь, после удаления пораженного раком куска кишечника полностью отказался от мяса и перешел на рыбо-вегетарианство (полное вегетарианство он так и не смог осилить). Поэтому чтобы мясоедение было здоровым нужно есть много овощей и фруктов в сыром виде, особенно салатов из зелени.

----------

Causaria (07.08.2010), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.01.2009)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Хотя в настоящее время даже врачи-онкологи утверждают, что мясо, особенно в жаренном виде - одна из основных причин рака кишечника.


Врачи онкологи утверждают (это и в курсе онкологии нам говорили и неоднократно знакомые онкологи подтверждали), что одной из основных причин рака кишечника является употребление большого количества жирной пищи (причем без разницы какой жир по происхождению жир - животный или растительный).
Что касается жаренного, то те же онкологи утверждают, что наибольшим карцерогенным действием из жаренных блюд является,  как раз не мясо как думают многие, а жаренный лук и рис.

----------

Буль (20.01.2009), лесник (21.01.2009), Норбу (20.01.2009)

----------


## Спокойный

> Интересно, а здоровое мясоедение бывает?


Раз вегетарианцам _приходится доказывать вред_ мясоедения и _пользу_ вегетарианства, то из этого следует, что мясоедение по умолчанию принимается за здоровое, в т.ч. и вегетарианцами.  :Cool:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.01.2009), Neroli (21.01.2009), Шаман (20.01.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Интересно, а здоровое мясоедение бывает?


у кого сильный "ветер", аюрведа и тиб.мед. предписывают в качестве лечения есть определенные виды "тяжелой" мясной пищи. то же самое касается стариков (они по определению подпадают под категорию больных ....старостью).

----------


## Won Soeng

Здоровье вообще не отметка на линейке. Может ли быть здоровой искалеченная рука? В зависимости от того, как человек отвечает на этот вопрос, будут решаться в пользу того или другого образа жизни его предпочтения.

----------

Буль (21.01.2009), Марица (21.01.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Раз вегетарианцам _приходится доказывать вред_ мясоедения и _пользу_ вегетарианства, то из этого следует, что мясоедение по умолчанию принимается за здоровое, в т.ч. и вегетарианцами.


 :Smilie:  Так в названии темы про здоровое вегетарианство, слово "здоровое" почему-то в кавычках.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gaza

> Что касается жаренного, то те же онкологи утверждают, что наибольшим карцерогенным действием из жаренных блюд является, как раз не мясо как думают многие, а жаренный лук и рис.


Интересно где эти онкологи жаренный рис увидели? Наверное долго позавчерашний плов подогревали.

В карцер за такие "карцерогенные" действия.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Интересно где эти онкологи жаренный рис увидели? Наверное долго позавчерашний плов подогревали.


Жаренный рис очень популярная вещь в восточной кулинарии.  Даже поверхностное знакомство с этой темой даст Вам множество вариантов блюд с жаренным рисом.   :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Интересно, а здоровое мясоедение бывает?


Ага, например в высшей тантре  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

До 18 века каннибализм для европейцев был нормальным делом
http://podrobnosti.ua/technologies/2...27/578696.html

----------


## Тала

> Раз вегетарианцам _приходится доказывать вред_ мясоедения и _пользу_ вегетарианства, то из этого следует, что мясоедение по умолчанию принимается за здоровое, в т.ч. и вегетарианцами.


Раз врачам придится доказывать вред _курения_  и _пользу_ здорового образа жизни, то из этого следует что курение по умолчанию принимается за здоровое, в т.ч. и врачами. 
Спокойный, а вам не кажется, что вы все перекрутили?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.01.2009), Аньезка (27.01.2009)

----------


## Тала

> Здоровье вообще не отметка на линейке. Может ли быть здоровой искалеченная рука? В зависимости от того, как человек отвечает на этот вопрос, будут решаться в пользу того или другого образа жизни его предпочтения.


BTR, не все можно подвести под рамки относительности. У здоровья есть определенные объективные критерии. Что касается искалеченной руки, то если человек во всех других отношениях здоров (психически и физически), то он здоров. Если же из-за руки он считает себя нездоровым, то это показатель психического нездоровья (депрессия как вариант такого нездоровья), и значит здоровым на данный момент человека назвать нельзя.

----------


## Спокойный

> Раз врачам придится доказывать вред _курения_  и _пользу_ здорового образа жизни, то из этого следует что курение по умолчанию принимается за здоровое, в т.ч. и врачами. 
> Спокойный, а вам не кажется, что вы все перекрутили?


Нет, не кажется.  :Smilie:  В вашей связке не к месту введено понятие "здоровый образ жизни". Ибо "здоровый образ жизни" на то и здоровый образ жизни, что является _здоровым образом жизни_, и _доказывать_ его пользу было бы абсурдом. А вот вегетарианцам-то приходится доказывать пользу вегетарианства, так что даже с точки зрения логики вегетарианство не может выступать на месте "ЗОЖ".  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Тала

> А вот вегетарианцам-то приходится доказывать пользу вегетарианства, так что даже с точки зрения логики вегетарианство не может выступать на месте "ЗОЖ".


Мой опыт показывает как раз противоположное

----------

Аньезка (28.01.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ... Ибо "здоровый образ жизни" на то и здоровый образ жизни, что является _здоровым образом жизни_, и _доказывать_ его пользу было бы абсурдом...


А что определяет здоровый образ жизни? разве в здоровый образ жизни обязательно включено мясоедение?

----------


## Майя П

Пища делится на мясную, молочную, масла и жиры, корни и корнеплоды, злаки и бобовые, травы, ягоды и фрукты.
	1. Мясная пища. Мясо называется «красной пищей». Выделяют мясо домашних животных, диких животных, птичье мясо и рыбу. Еще есть подразделение на мясо животных суши, животных воды и животных обитающих и там и тут.
	• Мясо животных сухих мест обладает свойствами «легкое», «прохладное» и «жесткое», благодаря которым оно помогает при болезнях Слизи, болезнях жара с Ветром.
	• Мясо животных воды и влажных мест обладает свойствами «маслянистость», «тяжесть», «прохлада», благодаря которым оно полезно при болезнях почек и поясницы и при холоде Ветра.
	• Мясо животных обитающих, и на суше и на воде, обладает всеми этими свойствами, благодаря которым оно помогает как при жаре,  вызванном сочетанием Желчи и Ветра, так и при холоде, вызванном сочетанием Слизи и Ветра. 
	• Мясо самок в грудной части туши «легче», у самцов – в задней части.
	• Свежее мясо обладает свойством «прохладное», а старое – «теплым». Сушеное мясо, которое хранилось целый год, подавляет Ветер, усиливает огненное тепло желудка.
	• Мясо сырое и мясо жареное плохо перевариваются. А мясо сушеное и мясо вареное усваиваются легче.
	• Баранина имеет сладковатый вкус, свойства у нее «маслянистое»,  «теплое»,  «мягкое», «легкое». Баранина поддерживает силы тела, очищает Слизь и Ветер, улучшает аппетит.
	• Говядина на вкус сладковата, свойства у нее «прохладное», «маслянистое». Старое (сушеное) мясо приобретает свойства «теплое», «маслянистое», «тяжелое»,  оно хорошо укрепляет силы тела,  подавляет Ветер.  Свежая говядина помогает при жаре Ветра.
	• Козлятина на вкус сладковата, по свойствам она «прохладная» и «легкая». Козлятина усиливает Ветер, подавляет Желчь, высушивает гнойники.
	• Верблюжатина на вкус сладковата, свойства у нее «прохладное», она укрепляет тело, улучшает состояние костей и жил.
	• Мясо яков сладковатое на вкус, обладает свойством «прохладное», поддерживает силы тела, укрепляет тело, подавляет Ветер. 
	• Мясо хайныков имеет сладковатый вкус, свойства у него уравновешены, оно придает силы, улучшает состояние первоэлементов тела, поддерживает пять плотных органов, укрепляет кости и жилы, приводит в равновесие соотношение жара и холода.
	• Свинина сладковата на вкус, свойства у нее «прохладное» и «холодное». Свинина укрепляет тело, лечит бадкан-смугпо и раны-язвы.
	• Мясо собаки сладковато на вкус, оно обладает свойством «прохладное», улучшает питание, прибавляет силы.
	• Мясо горной индейки сладковато на вкус, обладает «прохладным» свойством, улучшает силы тела, изгоняет холод.
	• Мясо кролика сладковато на вкус, обладает свойством «прохладным» укрепляет тело, залечивает язвы и раны.
	• Мясо сурка сладковато на вкус, обладает свойствами «маслянистое», «прохладное» и «тяжелое», оно подавляет Ветер, согревает, улучшает усвоение пищи.
	• Курятина сладковата на вкус, обладает свойством «прохладное», укрепляет, улучшает образование семени.
	• Отвар «четырех сочных» готовится на основе густого бульона из нежирной баранины, куда добавляют топленое масло и патоку кусочками величиной с сустав большого пальца и немного крепкого вина. Смесь доводят до кипения. Назначают этот отвар по утрам и после обеда, т.е. в периоды активности Ветра. Этот отвар подавляет Ветер. Этим же отваром можно запивать лекарства от болезней Ветра.
"Основы древней традиционной медицины" Н.Тумурбатор, М.Пронькинова, Н.Цырендагва, Улан-Удэ, 2008 г

----------

Dondhup (31.01.2009), Александр С (17.02.2009), Шаман (17.02.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Интересно, а здоровое мясоедение бывает?


одно мясоедение бывает более здоровое, чем другое. Например:

- рыба более полезна, чем мясо (причем морская рыба лучше, чем речная - в речной много паразитов)
- белое мясо (птица) более полезно, чем красное, 
- а из красного говядина - более здоровая еда, чем свинина (в которой тоже есть паразиты) 

Вообще в Торе (Библии) кстати неплохо обозначена кошерная пища, в том числе и мясо, дается списком какое мясо можно есть, а какое нельзя. Хотя конечно вегетарианская еда предпочительнее для буддиста, если можно сделать сбалансированное питание. Можно по крайней мере сделать весьма здоровое питание используя рыбу вместо мяса, но пока не знаю, чем можно заменить очень важные компоненты, получаемые из рыбы, которые очень важны для нормального функционирования мозга.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...но пока не знаю, чем можно заменить очень важные компоненты, получаемые из рыбы, которые очень важны для нормального функционирования мозга.


что это за компоненты?

----------


## Yeshe

здесь есть информация (кстати очень неплохой сайт по продуктам и их приготовлению)

http://kuking.net/10_783.htm

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.02.2009), Максим Репишев (18.07.2010)

----------


## Veronica

> А зачем пьёте тогда?


Зубы лечу. Очень редко.

----------


## Tiop

Это песня!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ка

> Это иллюзии все же.
> В тайге вот яблок нет, а грибы. ягоды и шишки это сезонная еда. А на черемше все же долго не протянешь а кору надо варить, вот её сырой точно фиг сожрешь.
> С другой стороны охотники говорят что умереть с голоду в тайге летом невозможно. Это не оттого что они охотятся на дичь. а от того что они знают что ам из травы и корней и т.д. можно съесть. Так что тут без навыков опять таки не обойтись.


А в супермаркете такой же скудный ассортимент?

----------


## Ка

> Зубы лечу. Очень редко.


Двумя литрами?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiop

Товарищи естественники, Бао. Не хотите ли высказаться о комментариях одного участника относительно нынешнего положения дел в русской естественной науке и в мировой?

----------


## Ка

> Если придется, я это сделаю.
> 
> Чтобы мясо не про пропало.А принисло пользу. То, что вы отказываетесь есть, все равно съедят.Поэтому все потуги напрасны.


 :EEK!:

----------


## Ка

> Кстати насчет свиней, они очень даже с удовольствием едят людей.


Поэтому их надо в отместку есть!!

----------

Аньезка (05.07.2009)

----------


## Ка

> Для меня Филика, Духовность и Жизненное начало не связаны с телом. И поэтому, это самое Начало не корова. Корова это просто форма. Поэтому сама корова не обладает духовностью. А то что обладает не может быть убито и съедено.
> Так  как я не имею власти создавать и убивать Жизненное начало, то и ем я эти формы легко. Зная, что никому не причиняю таким образом вред.


Удобно, но вранье

----------

Аньезка (05.07.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Растут, если посадить и поливать


Филка, а слабо было посмотреть, к какому сообщению относилось моё?  :Confused:

----------


## Ка

Нет)

----------


## ullu

> А в супермаркете такой же скудный ассортимент?


А в супермаркете что проблемы с жареным мясом случились?

----------


## ullu

> Для кого не естественно, а для кого самое естественное. Очень сложно не отличить ядовитое от не ядовитого, если есть желание.


То есть так родился и отличаешь уже?

----------


## ullu

> Растут, если посадить и поливать


Посадить разумеется без лопаты руками вскопав степную землю, а поливать , разумеется в пригоршне воду носить.

----------


## Ка

> То есть так родился и отличаешь уже?


Нет, немного пожил, научился ходить, разговаривать, спросил у людей и отличаешь  :Smilie:

----------


## Ка

> Посадить разумеется без лопаты руками вскопав степную землю, а поливать , разумеется в пригоршне воду носить.


Хыы, ага, выкопал плоским камнем, возле реки.

----------


## Ка

> А в супермаркете что проблемы с жареным мясом случились?


Тут я отошла от темы  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

В общем тема от безысходности закрывается.

----------

Aion (02.07.2009), Ersh (02.07.2009), Makc (02.07.2009), Pema Sonam (02.07.2009), Veronica (02.07.2009), Буль (02.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (02.07.2009), Илия (03.07.2009)

----------

